# I had luck with the stuck chuck



## Shotgun (Jun 11, 2022)

I was so happy to get this chuck back plate off, I made a video detailing how I did it.









						Had Some Luck with the Stuck Chuck
					

I don't think this back plate has ever been off of this 1942 Sebastian lathe. Removing it required EXEME measures.




					rumble.com


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 11, 2022)

That sucker was _STUCK_


----------



## benmychree (Jun 11, 2022)

I would have considered making chips out of the backplate and making a new one rather than risk damaging the rest of the lathe.


----------



## Shotgun (Jun 11, 2022)

benmychree said:


> I would have considered making chips out of the backplate and making a new one rather than risk damaging the rest of the lathe.


But, then I would have no lathe to make a backplate with.  And the Sebastian is an odd-sized threaded spindle.  Finding a pre-made one would be a hard ask.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 11, 2022)

Heat always seems to be the magic ingredient for situations like that


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 11, 2022)

I had luck with the stuck chuck: Not only did you get er done, you were poetic in doing so.​


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 11, 2022)

Was it a stuck buck chuck ?


----------



## SLK001 (Jun 11, 2022)

Clean up that back plate before you put it back on - it looks fairly ratty, especially the last threads.


----------



## Boswell (Jun 11, 2022)

it would suck if you can't get the stuck buck chuck unstuck. you might have to put the stuck buck chuck on a truck and with luck Buck can de-stuck your stuck buck chuck.


----------



## SLK001 (Jun 11, 2022)

Boswell said:


> it would suck if you can't get the stuck buck chuck unstuck. you might have to put the stuck buck chuck on a truck and with luck Buck can de-stuck your stuck buck chuck.


Saturday nights must not be very busy down there in Cedar Park, Texas!


----------



## DavidR8 (Jun 12, 2022)

Nothing beats stuck chuck luck!


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 12, 2022)

DavidR8 said:


> Nothing beats stuck chuck luck!


Pass some my way . I have a locked up , stuck up chuck . Not on a lathe though , just laying around in the basement muck .


----------



## Janderso (Jun 12, 2022)

How many chucks can a buck chuck chuck if a buck chuck could chuck chuck


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 12, 2022)

Get a woodchuck named
Charles
to remove said chuck


----------



## Shotgun (Jun 12, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Was it a stuck buck chuck ?



Beats me.
The guy sold me a disassembled Skinner with it.  But, on closser inspection, that chuck hasn't been on anything in years, and it doesn't even fit the backing plate.  

As for the backing plate and cleaning up the threads, on even more inspection it turns out that it is not a fit for the lathe.  There is a 1/8" gap between the back shoulder and the plate, once the threads bottom out.  That is what caused it to be stuck so badly.  I'll get another video of the problem and how I remediate it.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 12, 2022)

What size was that thread on the spindle again ? I read it somewhere but can't find it now .


----------



## Shotgun (Jun 12, 2022)

Janderso said:


> How many chucks can a buck chuck chuck if a buck chuck could chuck chuck


But a buck chuck can chuck chucks.  That was my backup plan if I had no luck getting this one unstuck.


----------



## Shotgun (Jun 12, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> What size was that thread on the spindle again ? I read it somewhere but can't find it now .


2 1/8" x 8


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 12, 2022)

markba633csi said:


> Get a woodchuck named
> Charles
> to remove said chuck


hey leave me and Savarin out of it..


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 12, 2022)

I took a smallish chuck apart and *I* got stuck ! Can't remove the scroll . The whole thing is soaking in Evaporust for another day .


----------

